# panama city area



## mcdanmancan (May 24, 2012)

Anybody got any good advice on where to go in the panama city area. I'm goingg down for the week and would like to stick a few. 
Thanks


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I have been out of town for awhile so i havent been lately but if the water is right I would be in west bay! Wear pants and sleeves or bring plenty of off cause they bugs ain't nothing nice back in there.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Go here the guy that started it I think is from PC.

http://www.facebook.com/groups/360544450679939/


----------

